# Richmond Reviews



## Dave Martell

[video=youtube;kt28tQEDQsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt28tQEDQsA&amp;list=UUifub5A3ozpPnRdcCKrC2_w&amp; feature=c4-overview[/video]


[video=youtube;Ge3ois--25Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge3ois--25Y[/video]


Don't forget to read the comments.


----------



## bahamaroot

He said he was sharpening to 10 degrees inclusive! Correct me if I'm wrong but that's 5 degrees per side?....Even a DT AEB-L would would be weak at those angles, please.


----------



## Salty dog

Ummm, that is one long and boring rant.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I never cared to learn about angles to be honest, so I am not sure what 5, 10, 30 degrees are. Instead, I learned to establish an angle by different reference points, but I will tell you that DT AEB-L can be sharpened to a very acute angle and still have enough edge stability to perform well Weak edge is a relative thing, if you don't cut through chicken bones,a knife ground almost to zero edge will perform excellently on just about anything. Weak in my book is when the edge is rolling or chipping. Devin's AEB-L won't do either.

AEB-L is a great steel, it's all about the heat treatment.


----------



## eshua

At least the weird yelp reviews I've gotten were short.


----------



## Flyingpigg

His second review can be summed as, "The Richmond knife is not performing to my expectations as it does not retain an edge very well, and I would not recommend it."


----------



## Dave Martell

This guy is clearly a bit unusual (LOL) in his ideas and methods (especially in sharpening at 10 deg inclusive - 5 deg per side) but regardless any knife should be able to cut through saran wrap without deforming at the edge. Do I believe him about this? I'm not sure regarding the details. I do believe that there's some truth in the overall message though.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Two things I loved and maybe it's just The accent?? But when he said " this is a crap knife" I LMAO. That and when he called it a shill forum. I think it would be just about the coolest thing if one of those guys that remix YouTube videos (like the gingers have no soul video) did a spoof on this one.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Okay, so I definitely can't watch all the way through either one of these. This guy has been hanging out with Cliff Stamp way too much. Is this his brother? Cousin? Son? Soulmate?
I would never buy (another) Richmond anything, but could you imagine having to deal with a customer like this? 
It almost makes me feel bad for Mark. 
10 degrees inclusive?
Weirdo.


----------



## Salty dog

Sorry, don't hitch your wagon to this BS ......I don't know what to call this ...........?


----------



## eshua

I wouldn't want to have that much air time for people to nit pick at, but does he argue that his honesuki is only for fish?


----------



## Salty dog

Dave. This is below you.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Salty dog said:


> Dave. This is below you.



O come on it's not like he emailed it to everyone in his addresses book....well not yet anyway


----------



## jai

This guy is just a wanker it sounds like he uses a wicked edge anyway so why would he want better knives... also who takes a chefs knife to 5 degrees per side is he trying to thin on his wicked edge or something.. look how ****** the honesuki is haha


----------



## cheflarge

Hmmmmmm?????


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy

If you dig a little deeper you can find reports where this guy tested the same knife in M390 using all the Cliff Stamp test methodologies. He hacked tree limbs "in an abusive manner" and dropped it onto gravel. Pretty standard stuff highly representative of any modern kitchen.


----------



## NO ChoP!

I take this review less seriously than the knife itself.... 

It is what it is. A production run knife in aeb-l with a not so terrific grind at an entry price point. 

This thread is like German car enthusiasts poking fun at Hyundai.


----------



## erikz

Srsly 5 degrees? Why would you want to have a 5 degree edge on a knife that hits the board all the time... 5 degrees on a parer would be feasible, but still to steep if you ask me.


----------



## ramenlegend

i didn't even get through half of the video and I'm exhausted


----------



## NO ChoP!

You'd have to go half way up the blade face to get that kind of angle on that knife. I seriously doubt this was actually accomplished.


----------



## JBroida

i'm not saying 10 degrees inclusive is a good idea, but take this for what its worth... i have more than 1 knife with 8-10 degrees inclusive edges that i really do use for food and on cutting boards... its certainly not a good idea for everything or for everyone, but its hardly impossible

aside from that, i'm staying out of this one


----------



## NO ChoP!

JBroida said:


> aside from that, i'm staying out of this one



Lolz

And I agree with you. My Carter is pretty darn steep.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

How can I measure angle with free hand sharpening? 
I have no idea what angles I'm sharpening guestimating at something around 12-15&#730;


----------



## TB_London

I reckon my takeda and some of my Carter's are close to 10


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

He seems very knowledgable in some aspects and rather ignorant in others. For instants not all honesuki's are chisel ground some are just very asymmetrical and 10 degrees does seem steep for a gyuto. How ever he is right in stating that this is besides the point. If it is a poorly done heat treatment then it isn't going to be a good knife. Like he said it is what it is. I tend to take reviews with a grain of salt from people who us wicked edge and other jigs though.


----------



## JBroida

its hard to measure while sharpening, but you can use an iphone with an angle finder app to see what angles look like easily (there are android apps too)


----------



## brainsausage

The horse is dead...


----------



## NO ChoP!

I don't care what Lefty and his Canadians do, I will not eat horse.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

NO ChoP! said:


> I don't care what Lefty and his Canadians do, I will not eat horse.



Ha . I had horse in Montreal last year. It was awesome.


----------



## Mrmnms

I served 300 people "damberguerres" that friends brought down from Canada for a huge lobster bake party we did up in Vermont. I kept asking where they got all the ground beef. They refused to tell me til we were all lit. Then they just impersonated a horse.


----------



## erikz

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Ha . I had horse in Montreal last year. It was awesome.


Horse steak is the best steak I've ever had.


----------



## Crothcipt

I loved the part at about 12 min. were he says his Chicago Cutlery is better than the Richmond.


----------



## longhorn

I would love to hear this guy talk about a knife in a positive manner. He just doesn't seem to be able to find a single thing he likes.


----------



## XooMG

Saw the video a few days ago and thought, "yep, this is going to get posted on KKF".

Don't really see too much to get riled about. Would be interesting (to me) to get the kid a known good knife and see how it plays with his approach.


----------



## labor of love

i know alot of people here are knife geeks but this guy is truly one of a kind. lets not take this too seriously, and instead enjoy it for what it is, wonderful entertainment.


----------



## Crothcipt

labor of love said:


> i know alot of people here are knife geeks but this guy is truly one of a kind. lets not take this too seriously, and instead enjoy it for what it is, wonderful entertainment.



+1

in the comments he was wondering about a Tanaka's (if I remember right) heat treat.


----------



## lucabrasi

This guy is a joke, although I suppose that is self evident.


----------



## MAS4T0

The guy's a moron. :urweird:

Thanks for posting this Dave, very entertaining.


----------



## JJ Lui

Almost fell asleep watching it. To quote "he left me to his dogs" hilarious.


----------



## labor of love

his exchange with marks dawgs is still there. mark had to close the thread :lol2:


----------



## bahamaroot

labor of love said:


> his exchange with marks dawgs is still there. mark had to close the thread :lol2:


He's been called everything from a joke to a moron over here, you expect different over there.


----------



## labor of love

bahamaroot said:


> He's been called everything from a joke to a moron over here, you expect different over there.



not really.


----------



## James

I wonder if he performed all of his tests on a wire edge


----------



## Danvil

AEB-L is an excellent stainless steel. Sandvik calls it 13C26 and it was designed for making razor blades. I don't even like stainless, but this is one that I would consider, if in the market for stainless. However, if Richmond blew the heat treat on this knife, it could be crap. The heat treatment is the sould of the knife. You can't see it, unless you use it or have a way to check the Rockwell C on it. Cheap files are available to test the RC, but I don't think any of this would satisfy this customer. I can't imagine trying to have a 10 degree inclusive blade edge that woiuld hold up very long, but saran wrap????

My problem with many of the reviews done on video at CKTG are that they are always positive about virtually everything. So, it's nice to have sites like this one to see what other's think of a certain knife before you order it.


----------



## bahamaroot

*"if Richmond blew the heat treat on this knife"*

Mark doesn't do the heat treat, Lamson and Goodnow, who actually make the knife, has it done. If the heat treat is bad it's not Mark's fault it's whoever Lamson and Goodnow use.

*"I can't imagine trying to have a 10 degree inclusive blade edge that woiuld hold up very long, but saran wrap????"*

It wasn't "saran wrap" it was that plastic that processed meats are vacuum sealed in.
Mark's specs on the grind are the worst part of the knife. It's a food hatchet OOTB but once it's drastically thinned it's a good cutter.


----------



## mr drinky

labor of love said:


> i know alot of people here are knife geeks but this guy is truly one of a kind. lets not take this too seriously, and instead enjoy it for what it is, wonderful entertainment.



I agree with this, and yes, Dave, why do you start this stuff. There are so many other things to laugh at


[video=youtube;FXspT6YjAYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXspT6YjAYY[/video]

k.


----------



## bahamaroot

I don't know how anyone can take that dork seriously, his voice makes me want to vomit. uke:


----------



## Brad Gibson

oh dear.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What a disgusting mess.


----------



## brainsausage

mr drinky said:


> I agree with this, and yes, Dave, why do you start this stuff. There are so many other things to laugh at
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;FXspT6YjAYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXspT6YjAYY[/video]
> 
> k.



'House of 1000 Corpses' was embarrassing, 'Devil's Rejects' was crap but kinda fun, the 'Halloween' remake was terrible, but I find this to be Rob Zombie's most chilling work thus far...


----------



## Crothcipt

Ugh not that "bar stool cutting board" again. That thing scares me


----------



## masibu

To hell with drama man.. if I see anything advertised as high end and they charge like 25% of what an actual high end product costs I would be incredibly skeptical. I would start thinking "counterfeit/damaged goods" or something on those lines.


----------



## erikz

masibu said:


> To hell with drama man.. if I see anything advertised as high end and they charge like 25% of what an actual high end product costs I would be incredibly skeptical. I would start thinking "counterfeit/damaged goods" or something on those lines.


There is a Dutch saying for this: "Wanting to sit first class for just a dime".

Doesn't translate well, but it's something in the line of "what you pay for is what you get, nothing more".


----------



## rodneyat

Agreed with many of these posts. I am actually glad I saw this review...Well, at least watched the second one all the way through. The first one made my head spin. Anyway, I had wondered if these really performed to the hype based on the price. Now we have the answer. This review may be a big extreme. But, as noted above...Generally "you get what you pay for"


----------



## ChefCosta

My sous chef has that Honesuki and I've sharpened and played with it. It performs exactly as I would expect a $70 knife to perform. It's great for breaking down chickens and light duty boning work like lamb racks. I showed her to follow the factory grind and she has yet to so much as micro-chip it.


----------



## kpeddie2010

i felt like punching myself watch ken attempt to use a knife... and i only watched 20 seconds... lol so stupidddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Umberto

As boring as an 18 inning baseball game...Cheap knives aren't supposed to be remarkable, but cheap tools can work.


----------



## MrDinken

Saw this video a while and read his rants on both the CKTG and the cliffstamp's forums. I am glad I am not crazy in thinking this guy is crazy.


----------



## jphy

5 degrees inclusive. Is it possible? Sure, nothings impossible. Is it possible freehand? Uhm sure, its going to be something around 80 thousandths of an inch of rise per every inch of run, so say your knife is 2 inches tall, your talking a heavy eighth inch of lift off of the stone. I bought some artifexes for my prep monkeys when they came out, They're stamped with no grind behind the edge, as far I could tell. So maybe you could have 5 degrees on its edge, but your talking about grinding the whole side of any other knife off otherwise.


----------



## petefromNY

I remember when I first saw this and I thought the guy was nuts and after seeing it again I still think he's nuts.


----------

